# Pygmy Cory eggs?



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I found these eggs in my Pygmy Cory tank, but I am not sure they are snail eggs or Pygmy egge!










Could anyone please identifies this eggs?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Snail eggs


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Oh NO  , but they are not on the glass they are attached on the plant and the whole package is bigger than the adult snail on my tank!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

They are snail as they have the clear jelly around them.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235286,-123.185163


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Some snails leave them anywhere in the tank


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

too bad , the snail population is growing crazy, I put 1 adult and 10 baby assassin snail there but still lot off bad snails in the tank


----------

